# Doubling Tbg



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

so I just recently set up my first 'express' band set with TBG, its double bands, 1"-3/4" taper. The only reason I set up double bands is because I finally got my hands on some good size lead sinkers. They are about the size of 7/16 steel and weigh almost twice as much. They punch through both sides of a bushs' baked bean can from 20 yards, and then usually go through the cloth in my catch box, the 1/4 inch plywood at the back of the catch box, and keep going!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

this hurts my arms just thinking about it... i tried to shoot a rig that a friend sent me set up with DTBG and i cant even pull it back.

what is it that you will be hunting with this? seems like an awful lot of power!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

What is your working length?... I have tried TBG doubles before, a bit of a strain for me, and not necessary for can plinking, but I can see the joy you have in them... MAN POWER

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Meh. That is fun, but the fun wears out when you're not as accurate.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Meh. That is fun, but the fun wears out when you're not as accurate.


I can't tell a difference in accuracy versus a single band set up. Normally I shoot 1" straight, about 8" inactive length. The double set I made is closer to 11" inactive, I draw a little over 38".

Oh and I was testing it on cans today, so I could make sure it was accurate and as powerful as I expected. I am going to use it for hunting rabbits around here though, which I have plenty of!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh, you'll blow the rabbits head right off its body!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hunting power for sure!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A similar cut I favour for shooting .454 lead is 10" tied tap 25mm to 18mm obviously doubled gold, and hits 250fps plus through the chrony.. more than enough speed for rabbit id say


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> A similar cut I favour for shooting .454 lead is 10" tied tap 25mm to 18mm obviously doubled gold, and hits 250fps plus through the chrony.. more than enough speed for rabbit id say


 .44 lead or a 1/2" steel going over 200 is more than enough for anything up to rabbits. The only difference is you'll miss faster.


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

that is all i use now there defo got some poke tn them my ss are more power fulk than my air rifle


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> A similar cut I favour for shooting .454 lead is 10" tied tap 25mm to 18mm obviously doubled gold, and hits 250fps plus through the chrony.. more than enough speed for rabbit id say


going to give this setup a try Ben, the current setup is awesome, but I am tired after about 30 shots.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I like shooting my DTBG, 1 inch - 7 inch inactive - 27 inch draw. But like what was said above, after 30 or so shots i'm looking to grab another shooter. I love the feeling of pulling back the bands of wifes shooter afterwards though. 5/8 inch TBG - 7 inactive - butterfly style.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

pop shot said:


> A similar cut I favour for shooting .454 lead is 10" tied tap 25mm to 18mm obviously doubled gold, and hits 250fps plus through the chrony.. more than enough speed for rabbit id say


going to give this setup a try Ben, the current setup is awesome, but I am tired after about 30 shots.
[/quote]
It may not be the every day Target cut, but if hunting or pest control is whats happening, its a good cut.. 30 rabbits would keep me fed for a while lol..








Cheers..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Jim Harris shot a rabbit with 1842's and 3/8" steel at 20m. Ive put 7/16" steel through a mongoose head at 15m with single tbg 25-20 taper. Why go through the stress of pulling 20 lb doubles when all it does is hurt accuracy? Simple: shoot more, hit more. You can only shoot doubles for so long. I can shoot singles all day


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I tend to agree, and I've often said its the length not the width ( lol







) 
I usually use single cuts, but in responce to Mr paints first post, the double cut has the potential for very good power needed or not.. 
I think I remember that unlucky mongoose, it definetly was dead lol.. 
Cheers


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Jim Harris shot a rabbit with 1842's and 3/8" steel at 20m. Ive put 7/16" steel through a mongoose head at 15m with single tbg 25-20 taper. Why go through the stress of pulling 20 lb doubles when all it does is hurt accuracy? Simple: shoot more, hit more. You can only shoot doubles for so long. I can shoot singles all day


I tend to agree with you pop, this was more of a foray, if you will, into the land of heavier pull setups. I think shot placement is more key than FPS. It is just nice to know the potential power I can produce if I want to, and it really is a good hunting setup.


----------

